# 69 gto needs complete interior- opgi stage 4 kit vs legendary?



## dcparg (May 22, 2015)

I read threads regarding legendary is premium over opgi interior kits only problem is I need ALL complete interior the one currently I have is over filled plush vomit. Opgi stage 4 kit has mostly everything in a bundle and with legendary I believe I will have to piece everything together which will take more time and also the price is going to be a lot steeper. Anyone have experience with opgi quality? 



other question since I need everything replaced are the kickpanels and pillar panels from opgi worth it or are they low quality? was thinking of mixing and matching to save.


----------



## Guenthar (Feb 2, 2019)

*I bought the OPGI*

I had stripped everything off of the old frames, it was in a barn and fill of mice. I had the metal frames soda blasted and consulted with the upholstery shop. We ordered the kit form OPGI, the foam pads for the seats, and new springs for the drivers seat. The lady that did the work (all but the headliner) was impressed with the quality and ease of installation. The interior looks excellent and unless you're an expert you can't tell it's aftermarket. I had all of the original seat and door badges that were reused. My only regret was not buying the new springs for the passenger seat, you can tell the difference between the two when you sit, but visually they are the same.


----------



## Guenthar (Feb 2, 2019)

*Not the greatest picture*

The door panels were the most difficult, you can see a little pucker. The heat gun cleared it up.


----------



## dcparg (May 22, 2015)

Guenthar said:


> The door panels were the most difficult, you can see a little pucker. The heat gun cleared it up.




Was that a stage 4 kit? 

Did it come with pillar cushions and kick panels ?


----------



## Guenthar (Feb 2, 2019)

No, I had those. I bought the kick panels with the speakers and Had pillars from a parts car. I might have parts to sell.


----------



## Guenthar (Feb 2, 2019)

It was 4 years ago, I'm trying to remember. It came with seat covers, headliner, door panels, carpet and back tray panel. I had pillars, arm rests, kick panels, and dash components.

An old upholstery trick is to slowly heat the vinyl to remove wrinkles. I took them out of the seats and door panels after that picture.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

dcparg said:


> I read threads regarding legendary is premium over opgi interior kits only problem is I need ALL complete interior the one currently I have is over filled plush vomit. Opgi stage 4 kit has mostly everything in a bundle and with legendary I believe I will have to piece everything together which will take more time and also the price is going to be a lot steeper. Anyone have experience with opgi quality?
> 
> 
> 
> other question since I need everything replaced are the kickpanels and pillar panels from opgi worth it or are they low quality? was thinking of mixing and matching to save.


I purchased a full kit from opgi about 10 yrs ago. Still looks great,No complaints here. Look at my garage it has a decent pic of the interior.


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

All depends on your quality of your rebuild. Legendary does sell complete kits . Use acc for seat foams . It will cost you more but it's by far better quality. BUT it depends on what your building and your budget . I used legendary and love the look. Doug


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I bought not the complete kit (didn't need it) but I did initially buy seat covers for the front and rear seats, plus seat foams, from OPGI. They're the reason I switched to Legendary. I got the rear seat done ok, but when I was working on the first front seats one of the covers ripped down one of the seams. Very cheaply made. I ordered a set of covers from Legendary and was amazed at the difference in quality. The Legendary covers are, inside and out, indistinguishable from the original factory covers. Not even nearly true for the OPGI ones. The embossed lines in the covers on the front seats are now very obviously much deeper and more well-defined than the lines in the rear seats, so much so that it's a little embarrassing. The front seat foams (the OPGI ones which I used because I already had them) are very firm and not comfortable at all - enough that I'm considering taking them back apart and replacing the foams with ones from Legendary. 

That's the experience I had. Others of course may have had different outcomes.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Legendary covers match the original factory exactly. You cannot tell the difference. FAR superior to any other kit out there. Not even close. I've had a Legendary kit in my '67 since 1993, and have put a lot of miles on that interior since....it still looks (and feels) like new. Whenever I go to a show, I can tell at a glance when other brand interiors are used. They _really_ stand out. So, another vote for Legendary!


----------

